# Sub contractor agreement



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

Got a few new guys this year. Has always been a hand shake deal in the past but I got burnt last year. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

I am trying to type up a sub-contractor contract right now as well.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

EliteSnow&Ice;626899 said:


> Got a few new guys this year. Has always been a hand shake deal in the past but I got burnt last year. Any help would be appreciated.


im kinda looking mine over but if you want to send me yours in a PM, ill send you mine as well....


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

Have your insurance agent look it over. He may want to add a few things. After that have your attorney look it over.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

rblake;627339 said:


> Have your insurance agent look it over. He may want to add a few things. After that have your attorney look it over.


Exactly--my insurance company demands a subcontractor indemnity agreement that they provide me that has to be signed.


----------



## aalandscape (Oct 18, 2010)

Any agreements out there im looking at hiring some subs this year!


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

pm me i can send you a copy of the one i have guys sign


----------

